# [Cedega] Vous l'avez déjà essayé ?

## Longfield

Je suis un peu un gamer (enfin pas trop, mais de temps en temps une petite partie, ça fait pas de mal) et je dois avouer que les jeux sont la dernière raison pour laquelle je garde Windows sur mon ordinateur fixe !

Le jeu auquel je joue sur mon PC est warcraft III FT, et bien sûr étant fan de Blizzard, je pourrai pas m'empêche de jouer à WOW ! Alors comme ces deux jeux sont supportés par Cedega, j'envisage fortement de leur donner 5$/mois pour en finir avec Windows   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Le truc, c'est que j'aimerais bien essayer avant ou au moins avoir un peu de feedback au sujet de cet "émulateur" ... Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà essayé ? si oui qu'en est-il des perfs ?

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

ben j'ai essaye les versions winex d'avant cedega et WIII marche super si tu veux savoir !

----------

## nuts

j ai essayer cedega en version cvs grace a un site qui expliquait bien comment faire, bah j ai pu finir doom3 dans de bonne condition avant qu il sorte en natif. attention en revanche, les jeux d origine directx sont un peu moins beau et rame plus facilement

----------

## j_c_p

Pas de souci chez moi aussi (j'utilise le cvs de cedega ou wine suivant les logiciels) :

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/TFT-images/images.html

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/ROC-images/images.html

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/Diablo/Diablo2-1.png

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/Diablo/Diablo2-2.png

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/Diablo/Diablo2-3.png

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/Diablo/Diablo2-4.png

Voilà   :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

ok ... et quelqu'un a-t-il un lien ou un endroit où je pourrais tester la chose : parce que j'aimerais bien voir comment se comporte WIII par exemple au niveau fps sur ma machine !!!

Même avec une version plus ancienne, ça me convient bien !

----------

## j_c_p

Pour le cvs de Cedega, ce topic est très bien   :Wink: .

Et pour les questions plus spécifiques à Warcraft III, cf cet autre topic.

----------

## jjay

J'utilise cedega sur mon PC depuis 2 ans (c'etait winex avant) pour jouer a WCIII et j'en suis pleinement satisfait.

Ma config est la suivante :

Athlon 2200+

asus A7N8x 

Geforce II GTS

RAM 256 PC2100

Pour la ram c'est peu limite, mais c passe.

----------

## ratur

J'utilise aussi cedega, et pour l'instant je joue à la bêta de WOW, ça marche plutot bien.

Il y a juste un petit bug avec la minimap. Il faut la fermer avant de rentrer dans un espace intérieur sinon le jeu plante. Et aussi, il fait désactiver les death effect

----------

## bosozoku

Pourquoi payer alors que les sources cvs sont gratuites (payer dans le but de les aider, c'est mieux ^^).

Warcraft III marche nikel avec winex3 (version cvs) !

----------

## Longfield

merci bien pour toutes vos réponses ...

je vais donc installer la version cvs de Winex avec le tuto de jcp :http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/Cedega-Successeur-de-WineX-Wouha-le-tuto--sujet-41836-1.htm

Mais je n'arrive jamais à downloader les sources par le CVS : le serveur CVS me demande un password dont je n'ai absolument aucune idée lors du checkout !!!

Quelqu'un le connait ?

----------

## j_c_p

oui, le mot de passe est cvs (c'est indiqué ds le topic  :Laughing: ).

----------

## Longfield

euh ouais merci, je l'ai trouvé finalement en fouinant un peu, j'ai encore les yeux un peu collés aujourd'hui !!!

----------

## anigel

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Je suis un peu un gamer (enfin pas trop, mais de temps en temps une petite partie, ça fait pas de mal) et je dois avouer que les jeux sont la dernière raison pour laquelle je garde Windows sur mon ordinateur fixe !

 

Bienvenue au club  :Wink:  !

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Le jeu auquel je joue sur mon PC est warcraft III FT, et bien sûr étant fan de Blizzard, je pourrai pas m'empêche de jouer à WOW ! Alors comme ces deux jeux sont supportés par Cedega, j'envisage fortement de leur donner 5$/mois pour en finir avec Windows  
> 
> Le truc, c'est que j'aimerais bien essayer avant ou au moins avoir un peu de feedback au sujet de cet "émulateur" ... Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà essayé ? si oui qu'en est-il des perfs ?

 

Je connais ce produit depuis peu (cette semaine en fait), grâce à un thésard de mon labo. Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire : crénoundidiou !!!

En clair : ça déchire. J'ai été proprement soufflé par la qualité du produit. C'est rapide, très rapide même. Comparable à Windows, sans aucun doute. J'ai même pu voir tourner la démo de Far Cry, qui encaisse sans broncher la comparaison avec la "version Windows". J'ai pu jouer à Warcraft 3, Worms World Party, et d'autres "bricoles" : parfait, rien à redire.

Seul bémol : les installeurs déconnent un peu parfois (je crois que ça a été dit plus haut), mais rien de bien terrible : les 3/4 du temps, wine saura lancer l'installeur avec succès.

----------

## nuts

doom3 avec cedega

----------

## tristure

Cedega marche vraiment très bien. C'est vraiment impressionnant.

Bon à la fois je ne joue pas aux jeux "dernier cri" car j'attends en général qu'ils sortent en budget...

Il faut juste se renseigner un peu, ou mieux, essayer une démo, avant d'acheter un jeu pour éviter toute déconvenue.

Moi je joue à Morrowind sans aucun problème, ainsi qu'à GTA Vice City.

Sur les forums j'ai l'impression que les jeux vraiment "importants" type Half-Life 2, Far Cry ou WoW marchent très bien.

Franchement pour le confort que ça procure je trouve que ça vaut le coup de payer.

----------

## Frux64

Bonjour, je viens d'installer Cedega apres m'etre inscrit, je n'ai encore rien fais tourner, mais est ce que quelqu'un l'a configurer pour faire marcher les progs deja installés sur windows ?

Je faisais marcher wine comme ca au tout debut, mais il y avais des bugs

----------

## bosozoku

winex et wine c'est la même chose je crois. Winex est developpé à partir de wine pour améliorer le support directx.

----------

## Dais

Bah pareil .. oui et non

WineX est un fork de Wine, se concentre surtout sur le support directx effectivement, et était censé donner le code source à wine quand ils auraient atteint les 20 000 utilisateurs .. bizarrement, cette note a totalement disparu de leur site, et on risque bien de ne jamais en voir un bout, de ce code développé par transgaming .. à part le côté cvs, mais bon le cvs a pas mal moins de choses que leur version entière.

Sinon, quelqu'un sait quelle config minimale il faut pour émuler war3 frozen throne ? en tout cas je crois que je vais oublier ça sur mon pov athlon 1.2GHz .. même si je dépasse les 700 Mo de RAM et que j'ai une GeForce 4 TI .. snirfl

----------

## Boblenain

Un poil plus que ceux qui est demandé sous Windows  :Wink: 

Sinon moi je fait tourner cs via steam via cedega ;=

----------

## Dais

Bon, j'ai réessayé avec wine, les msvcrt et tout là .. et j'ai ce problème: ça roule TRÈS lentement, et aucun texte ne s'affiche T_T pourtant j'ai bien foutu les derniers drivers nvidia, j'ai eu aucun prob à l'install ni au moment de patcher le jeu, et j'ai même du son o_O

EDIT: j'ai arrangé les choses pour les fonts, ce qui fait moins ramer, mais c'est pas encore vraiment jouable .. et le son saccade comme pas possible T__T

sinon j'arrive à me connecter à bnet et tout ^^ corage jeune padawan !   :Laughing: 

----------

## UB|K

 *Boblenain wrote:*   

> Sinon moi je fait tourner cs via steam via cedega ;=

 

Plus maintenant: steam cassé...

Mais steam c'est vraiment une "bête" à part parceque sinon cedega marche nickel (notanement farcry qui tourne très bien chez oim)

----------

## nuts

on a droit au pixel shader dans farcry?

----------

## UB|K

??

je sais pas... tout ce que je peux dire c'est que j'ai pas trouvé d'énormes différences entre farcry sous win/dx9 et sous cedega/opengl (pour ma configuration s'entend: ma carte est supporte que dx8...): sur ma config c'est assez joli et ça tourne honnêtement.

Après, faudrait demander à qqu'un qui a une carte dx9 et le dernier cedega pour savoir si ça marche vraiment bien.

En théorie ça devrait parce que dans point2play y a une option pour activer les pixel shaders (1.1 à 1.3) et que cedega supporte desormais dx9.

En tout cas avec hl² c'est exactement le même niveau de détails (bon ça rame à mort mais c'est beau... dommage que steam soit cassé, j'aurais bien voulu montrer ça à coup de screenshots...)

EDIT: à la réflexion peut être que ta question étaint pour farcry/dx9 (fatigué, pas réfléchi...): la réponse est: j'ai pas encore essayé, faut que je le réinstalle mais j'ai prété le dvd...

----------

## nuts

bah quand tu le lance t as les reflet dans l eau etc???

deja y aviat des pixel shaders dans dx8, dx9 c est les 2.0

et hl² avec une carte dx8 ne doit pas tirer parti de shaders anterieur au 2.0

----------

## guilc

Oui, il y  ades Pixel Shaders :

```
$ grep -i shader  .transgaming/config

"VertexShaders" = "Y"

; type of vertex shaders to use (Hardware/Software/Auto)

;; "VertexShaderMode" = "Auto"

"PixelShaders" = "Y"

; Which version of pixel shaders to attempt to use, if available

;;"PixelShadersLevel" = "1.1"

; use the fixed function over vertex shader pipeline (Yes/No/Auto)

"PixelShaders" = "N"

"PixelShaders" = "N"

```

----------

## niin

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> Pour le cvs de Cedega, ce topic est très bien  .
> 
> 

 

j'ai installe cedega via cvs en suvant ce tuto et l'installation a ete faite correctement ; par contre pas moyen de lancer cedega ; et le ~/.cvscedega n'existe pas. comment ca se fait ? T_T

----------

## j_c_p

Faut lancer une première fois cvscedega (qui est l'exécutable).

Bon, après, faut configurer ton fichier /home/jcp/.cvscedega/config suivant ton matériel.

NB : c'était tjrs indiqué ds le topic  :Laughing: .

----------

## expl0rer

J'utilise Cedega pour jouer a  DAOC (TOA)  et WOW, il y a une légére perte de performance par rapport a windaube, mais c est largement jouable meme a plusieurs comptes simultanés.

Les seuls bugs constatés sont l'écran de sélection pour DAOC, je passe par la sélection directe des personnages grace au lancement rapide et le reste est tout bon.

Pour WOW, il a  fallu que je passe la version d'emulation Win a win98 car ca fonctionnait pas pas avec l'émulation winxp, mais j'ai pas creusé.

Et en général j'ai mes touches de direction qui s'affolent de temps en temps, mais je pense que ca viens plus du clavier usb à cause d'une variation de tension dans le hub usb car y a du monde.

----------

## niin

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> Faut lancer une première fois cvscedega (qui est l'exécutable).
> 
> Bon, après, faut configurer ton fichier /home/jcp/.cvscedega/config suivant ton matériel.
> 
> NB : c'était tjrs indiqué ds le topic .

 

ben finalement j'ai relance le script et cette fois il m'a bien cree les repertoire et le cvscedega a lancer.

par contre ya des trucs que je saisi pas trop dans les scripts mais j'essaie de me familiariser avec tout ca ^_^

----------

